# Tarpon are here



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Caught one Thursday evening. It taped 77" long and had a dorsal girth of 43"
It was my buddies first tarpon ever! He's ready for me to take him again!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice! Good job.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

that is 178 pounds of pure pleasre, congradulations.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where is "here"?


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Galveston area


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Wow... seems a little late... everything has been off 2 months this year. But then again I did hear about some early fish in June from a select few.


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Not late at all! First cool front and its going to off the hook!!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Good to know that the time is just around the corner.


----------



## dms1314 (Dec 1, 2012)

late?? it's just starting! Although I caught one in spi this past july


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

*Aggie Chick*

Aggie chick the time is now! It's about to be teal in the morning followed by tarpon until dark thirty!! Gotta love it!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohhhh, never thought about that. I like that idea. Going after tarpon for the first time EVER this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Wow... seems a little late... everything has been off 2 months this year. But then again I did hear about some early fish in June from a select few.


I just got back from Belize and there were no migrating fish there at all. The guide I was with said they showed up in December and were gone by April - that's 3 - 4 months early and very strange.


----------

